# Binding size question



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Go Large. 

You're welcome in advance.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Go large. Medium is not for a 10 boot, and its shorter. Shorter means less pressure on the outside edges.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a 10.5 and have rocked large and medium. Currently my Flux SF45s are medium and fit perfectly for my NS SL and have large Ride Alpha for my park board


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Medium Burton bindings say they fit up to size 11, you should be fine with either medium or large. Take your boots with you when you go to buy bindings just so you can confirm the fit.


----------



## Funkyhog (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, I think Burton bindings like these fit 8-11 for Medium and 10+ for Large. I wear atleast a size 10 boot and my feet may still be growing, so I'll probably go large.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## skramr (Feb 22, 2010)

Go with large. For some reason Burton always runs small!! I wear a size 11 snowboard boot, ordered size 11 Ions....too small needed 11.5. Bought a pair of med P1.1's too small....the mission large adjust nicely. GO LARGE OR GO HOME!!!


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

get the large I just had to replace mine because I thought a size 11 would work with medium bindings that I already had( hey thats what the sizing chart says) Rule of thumb with burton anything over a 9.5 go with a large.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

With that, it depends. it may fit a medium, and it will fit a large for sure.
What i would do is get the large and be safe.


----------



## DontLikeJelly (Jan 3, 2011)

I had the exact same question.

The M bindings seem to be too small for size 10 boots.
The L bindings seem to be ok, but the front strap is always tight to the maximum when riding 

I chose the L bindings and untill now this seems to be ok.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

It really all depends on the particular boot and binding combination. I wear a size 12 boot and I have medium CO2 bindings on one of my boards and they work great. Just take your boots with you when you shop for bindings.


----------



## SwitchBackNine (Mar 13, 2011)

... I just bought a medium pair of missions, and looking at them they look too small. I'm kinda worried now. I wear a size 10, but don't have a pair of boots right now. 

I hope it fits


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Large, No point in taking the chance. I have 10.5 and the fit nice and snug into my Rome Shift Large bindings.


----------



## sdbadd (Oct 8, 2011)

I have Medium Cartels and the 10 and 10.5 Ions fit fine. I just swapped the Ions for 10.5 Kaijus and they fit fine as well albeit snug in the heelcup.


----------



## PSteelePhD (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi apology in advance I’m trying to get back into snowboarding and I have a few probably very stupid questions to all of you pros. I bought a 2020 Burton Hide Away women’s board and am doing my best to find good fitting bindings that won’t break the bank. I found a set of Rome Shift women’s bindings in my size but will they work with my board. Sorry clueless


----------

